# ISO a good vegetable for poached salmon?



## Shadowchef (May 23, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good vegetable to with shallow poached salmon?


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 23, 2007)

My favorite vegetable for salmon, & one that just happens to be in season (& thus relatively inexpensive) at the moment is asparagus.

In fact, one of my favorite spring meals is wild salmon - baked, broiled, or poached - along with cooked asparagus, & the whole lot drizzled with Hollaindaise sauce.  Absolutely delicious.


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2007)

Fresh green peas are traditional with salmon.


----------



## turtledove (May 23, 2007)

Another green veggie that goes great with any fish is fresh green beans; I tend to fix them or asparagus with fish 95% of the time.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 25, 2007)

It's not really a "vegetable" but I will try to explain what I do:

slice fennel into rings and then chop (medium chop) (about a baseball size head of fennel)
core red apple, slice and chop same size as fennel
rough chop the walnuts 
4 or so spring onions sliced into rings 
fresh fennel leaves

Mix everything and add dressing as described below.

DRESSING
1 part red wine vinegar
3 parts light olive oil (if you have Walnut oil I use 1/2 walnut and 1/2 olive oil)
1 or 2 shallots depending on size
Dijon mustard
cracked black pepper and salt

Place vinegar in bowl and melt the salt.  Emulsify oil then add about 1-2 shallots depending on the size and about 1 TBS of Dijon mustard.  Add cracked black pepper.  Add just enough dressing to saturate the ingredients.  I like to let mine sit for about 30 minutes to 1 hour before using.

Right before serving if you need to toss salad with more dressing do so.  Mound salad in middle of plate and top with a salmon filet.  Garnish with sprig of fennel.

I also made this salad and tossed it with a mesclun mix and blue cheese.  It made for a very interesting salad!


----------



## VeraBlue (May 25, 2007)

How about grilled pattypan squash?


----------



## mish (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to DC, shadow.

Tomato, cucumber, red onion salad

Steamed brocolli with butter & lemon juice

Creamed spinach

Strawberry spinach salad

Asparagus and sliced tomatoes over butter lettuce w vinaigrette dressing

Cucumber salad with dill & yogurt (tzatziki sauce)

Roasted Brussels sprouts

Sesame asparagus


----------



## Constance (May 25, 2007)

We usually like asparagus spears, baked potatoes and dill sauce with our salmon, but the other night I made a rice pilaf out of chicken flavored Rice-a-roni, mushrooms, pimentoes and frozen peas, and we really liked that for a change! 
If you don't like using boxed mixes, you can make it from scratch.


----------



## Robo410 (May 25, 2007)

In all seriousness, I rarely plan vegetables for meals anymore...I go to the markets and whatever is freshest and best looking and hopefully local is what I get.  One trip I brought back turnip greens and baby turnips...(not what I was thinking about at all) but the greens are tender and fresh and easy to saute, and baby turnips glazed in orange butter were fantastic.  All went fine with the main.


----------



## ChefJune (May 25, 2007)

Asparagus is wonderful with salmon, so is a melange of spring onions, fresh peas and morels.


----------

